
Groupon Discloses ‘Material Weakness,’ Lower Quarterly Revenue - marklabedz
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-03-30/groupon-discloses-material-weakness-lower-quarterly-revenue.html
======
knowsnothing613
My accounting buddy says 'Material Weakness' is code for fraud. If so, it'd
explain why Andrew Mason and Eric Lefkofsky cashed out before the IPO.

Thoughts?

